# Fusible y diodo todo en uno ?



## MartinL (May 27, 2019)

Hola el otro día desmontando un equipo me salió un fusible de CA con el símbolo de un diodo , lo busque y pone que son ultra rápidos . ¿Sabéis si tiene posición? , porque se supone que tiene un diodo dentro y para que no vuelva CC. Y si tiene posición , ¿Cómo se sabe dónde está el ánodo y el cátodo?
Gracias y saludos


----------



## pepeohm (May 27, 2019)

MartinL dijo:


> Hola el otro día desmontando un equipo me salió un fusible de CA con el símbolo de un diodo , lo busque y pone que son ultra rápidos . ¿Sabéis si tiene posición? , porque se supone que tiene un diodo dentro y para que no vuelva CC. Y si tiene posición , ¿Cómo se sabe dónde está el ánodo y el cátodo?
> Gracias y saludos


antes de ponerlo en su circuito, con una lampariTa de prueba y una pila de 1,5 vol lo pruebas solo en un sentido dejara pasar corriente, tambien lo puedes ver con un tester
saludos


----------



## MartinL (May 27, 2019)

Muchas gracias por responder , los fusibles protegen una PCB de un SAI y según esta serigrafiado en la placa es alterna lo que pasa por los fusibles , he estado leyendo y tal vez llevan el diodo que lleva dentro es para que no entre o salga algo de CC al circuito. La cosa es que lleva 10 fusibles y hay unos hacia un lado y otros hacia otro . Probaré como dices con una fuente y comprobaré con el testero haber si conduce poniendolo de los dos lados o solo de uno 
Gracias.


----------



## pepeohm (May 27, 2019)

MartinL dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responder , los fusibles protegen una PCB de un SAI y según esta serigrafiado en la placa es alterna lo que pasa por los fusibles , he estado leyendo y tal vez llevan el diodo que lleva dentro es para que no entre o salga algo de CC al circuito. La cosa es que lleva 10 fusibles y hay unos hacia un lado y otros hacia otro . Probaré como dices con una fuente y comprobaré con el testero haber si conduce poniendolo de los dos lados o solo de uno
> Gracias.


el solo hecho  que dices, que lleva 10 fusibles-diodos, unos en un sentido y otros en sentido inverso, !! ya te está diciendo algo !!
sigue el circuito y veras " la polaridad " el diodo tambien puede servir de proteccion contra un eventual " cortocircuito "
suerte
saludos


----------

